# Seeking a entry-level coding position



## Dino9336

I'm currently a CPC-A with no experience in the codling field. I am a hardworker and I graduated with honors in May. I'm also willing to work as an intern to get some experience. You can contact me @ 817-263-3003.  Thanks



Dawn Wood


----------

